# Broken Wing?



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

My female cockatiel hurt herself real bad, and now her left wing seems broken. She's unable to fly, though that doesn't stop her from attempting it over and over. Her wing was shaking, seemingly uncontrollably, after making the crash. Now, she seems to be able to have more control, but it still looks as if she's in pain since she is unable to put it back into place as her other wing. I plan on taking her to the vet as soon as possible, though this occurred late at night and no animal hospitals within 30 miles answered my calls. Is there anyone with an idea of what to do, and in any way confirm that she has a broken wing?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She needs to go to the vet immediately. She is clearly in pain in those pictures, and it is cruel to leave that unaddressed.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

As this is a health concern you would need to take your cockatiel to a vet.
In your case, as soon as possible.


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

I plan on taking her to the vet as soon as possible today. Unfortunately, they were all closed last night at the time of the incident. If a similar situation were to occur again, and ideas of how to handle it if for some reason I am unable to take her to a vet?


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

That?s good let us know what they say.

You will just need to keep the bird warm and let them rest till care can be given. Unfortunately it happens too often where we can?t get a vet! It has happened to myself, it?s very stressful for us and the bird. Change of vet was needed... 

Hopefully someone will come along and comment on the forum with some tips for that situation for us to know soon.


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

I haven't had this ever happened to me before, and I definitely wasn't prepared of how to handle it. If anyone has a bird that has been through a similar experience, can you share any useful information of how to handle the situation immediately if for any reason a vet is unavailable? Google doesn't really help and just left me more confused than knowing what to do. I assume that if a vet is unavailable, it's best to make the least amount of contact with the cockatiel's wing. Can anyone confirm this, and if it is incorrect, explain the correct procedure?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Honestly, there's really not a lot you can do except move her to a smaller cage where she can't attempt to fly (which can make the injury worse) and keep her warm. Good luck with the vet!


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anybody have any tips for calcium? She's gonna need a good amount of daily calcium, but even after her recovery, I'd like to feed her fruits and veggies that would keep her strong. Anyone know any foods that Cockatiels enjoy to eat?


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Cuttlebone provides a lot of calcium, and it's destroyable, whic a lot of cockatiels seem to enjoy a lot! 

Other than that, there's a lot of calcium in kale, broccoli and watercress, so those would be good options! And products containing milk, but my memory refuses to help me remember if anything containing or made of milk would be okay to feed to a cockatiel. (a quick google search could answer that question though)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cockatiels tend to be lactose intolerant, so milk products aren't a very good idea. Leafy greens are always good for tiels to eat. Hanging them in the cage like toys usually can get the bird to play with and accidentally eat them.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Poor baby!  Please update us to let us know how she goes at the vet. Best of luck for her.


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

She's recovering well now as we speak. Her wing is now wrapped in bandages, and she's been moved to a non-climbing cage. She also needs pain medication and calcium medication twice a day. Needless to say, with her young age and healthy enough body, she's making a fast recovery.


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

The bills and medication are nearing a thousand dollars, which was more than I expected. I worry that I may not be able to afford to take care of the rest of my cockatiels if something were to happen to them. I'm deciding to put them up for sale to help afford for the bills and hopefully give them a more financially secure home. I live in the Illinois area, and if anyone is interested in taking a look at them, then please message me.


----------



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

There's one girl, only a couple years old, and a male that is the current mate to the female cockatiel who is the one injured in this post. Though, I won't sell the two separately, they've been through a lot together.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

I am so glad they are on the road to recovery!
Sorry you are in this situation.
Maybe contact local bird shops and animal shelters and see if they can help with rehoming.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you looked into care credit? It's a credit card that is only taken by vets, dentists, and eye doctors. I have one for veterinary emergencies.


----------



## leo400 (4 d ago)

Jot Rock said:


> She's recovering well now as we speak. Her wing is now wrapped in bandages, and she's been moved to a non-climbing cage. She also needs pain medication and calcium medication twice a day. Needless to say, with her young age and healthy enough body, she's making a fast recovery.


Hey, can you help me the medication and how they have wrapped the wing if you are available?


----------

